
Planting Perennials Next to Potholes: Silos, bikesheds, and how to prioritize - dvaun
https://bravenewgeek.com/planting-perennials-next-to-potholes/
======
dvaun
I slightly modified the title in order to convey its original meaning _and_
fit within length constraints.

